# 9C  Collet Chuck



## jcullen (Oct 17, 2013)

What collet chucks will work on a SB 9C lathe, will it allow me to use larger than 9/16" collets...........Thanks


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 17, 2013)

You can get up to 3/4" with this   http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4231an but you will have to machine a back plate to fit it to your lathe. You can use #3 morse taper collets and a drawbar but you can't pass stock through the head of your lathe with them.


----------



## yort81 (Oct 19, 2013)

I Purchased an er 32 collet chuck from Beall  1.5 x 8 ... then i purchased a set of er32 collets online for $120

you can hold up to 3/4 inch and through the spindle... I couldnt be happier with them and the collet!

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php


----------



## fretsman (Oct 19, 2013)

yort81 said:


> I Purchased an er 32 collet chuck from Beall  1.5 x 8 ... then i purchased a set of er32 collets online for $120
> 
> you can hold up to 3/4 inch and through the spindle... I couldnt be happier with them and the collet!
> 
> http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php



Thanks for the info, may I ask how much of a 3/4 piece of roundstock can sit down into the collet chuck?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## yort81 (Oct 20, 2013)

Dave... ALL OF IT... or as much as I need.... it will pass through the spindle out the side of the lathe with the er32 collets.....  However.... 3/4 inch is the largest collet for er32, i believe.

Troy




fretsman said:


> Thanks for the info, may I ask how much of a 3/4 piece of roundstock can sit down into the collet chuck?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


----------



## fretsman (Oct 20, 2013)

yort81 said:


> Dave... ALL OF IT... or as much as I need.... it will pass through the spindle out the side of the lathe with the er32 collets.....  However.... 3/4 inch is the largest collet for er32, i believe.
> 
> Troy



Excellent, thank you sir, I believe I will be picking one of these up momentarily!

Dave


----------

